# How to take apart a 3x3x3 rubik's cube 2.0 (Normal Method not working)



## Ducky The Gamer (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello,

I am new to rubik's cubing and can solve the cube in around 4 minutes. I feel as though my performance is hindered because this is a stock 3x3x3 rubik's cube 2.0 and is very tight. Ever time I turn or apply preasure to the cube it squeaks and is very slow to turn. I have tried the method where you turn the top layer 45 degres, pull a corner piece outwards, and push the 2nd layer corner piece downwards and then the edge piece should be easy to pop out... but it isint. I have tried using a screw driver for extra leverage but if I push a corner outwards then it seems to make the 1st layer edge piece get pulled down. I want to lubricate my cube but I have to take it apart first but I have trouble doing this. Any help?

P.S. I didnt know if this should go into the hardware section or one answer but this deals with the cube and taking it apart so I thought this section, sorry if it is the wrong one.


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 4, 2016)

Is it the adjustable version? If it is, you should be able to pop off the caps on the center pieces and see a screw inside. If you loosen the screws on all sides, that can make it faster. Otherwise, you probably have the non-adjustable version, which honestly is quite bad. I don't have experience with one, so I don't know how to take it apart, but I'm pretty sure it's hard to make those good. It is possible to lube cubes without taking them apart though, by pulling the pieces apart and applying whatever lube you're using in the gap. Although, you're probably better off buying a speedcube online.


----------



## Ducky The Gamer (Feb 4, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Is it the adjustable version? If it is, you should be able to pop off the caps on the center pieces and see a screw inside. If you loosen the screws on all sides, that can make it faster. Otherwise, you probably have the non-adjustable version, which honestly is quite bad. I don't have experience with one, so I don't know how to take it apart, but I'm pretty sure it's hard to make those good. It is possible to lube cubes without taking them apart though, by pulling the pieces apart and applying whatever lube you're using in the gap. Although, you're probably better off buying a speedcube online.



I will try to pop off the center piece. Also could you tell me the "best" speed cubes that arent going to be super expensive? Thank you


----------



## Ducky The Gamer (Feb 4, 2016)

It worked! I popped off all of the center tiles and loosened the screws about 3/8th of a turn and the cube is really loose and works alot faster than before, thank you so much


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ducky The Gamer said:


> I will try to pop off the center piece. Also could you tell me the "best" speed cubes that arent going to be super expensive? Thank you



The QiYi Thunderclap and YuXin 3x3 are fantastic $9 cubes, and the YJ GuanLong is $4. It's pretty good.


----------



## Walrusizer (Feb 4, 2016)

guogaun yuxiao


----------



## Abo (Feb 4, 2016)

As mentioned a few hours ago, the Qiyi thunderclap and yuxin 3x3s are about $9 and are really good, if that's too much, the $5 for the yuxin Fire is the next best cheap, followed by sail and guanlong


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 5, 2016)

Dayan Zhanchi all the way... though a WeiLong, AoLong is good. In fact, a GuanLong would be the perfect update for you. Here's a link: 

http://thecubicle.us/guanlong-p-3636.html

If you are coming from a Rubik's Brand, this should feel like butter to you.


----------

